# Service upgrade inspection



## Adam Acevedo (10 mo ago)

When having a service upgrade inspected does the panel have to be hot for the inspector to inspect it?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

A majority of the time the power company will not energize the meter loop until the inspection is done and approved.

There are always exceptions.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Where I’m at they always are hot. Inspector might be two weeks out.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Depends on POCO.
Where I was from it was:
New was no power till inspected.
Upgrade they would energize as long as you were there and had panel cover off so tech could just look.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Adam Acevedo said:


> When having a service upgrade inspected does the panel have to be hot for the inspector to inspect it?


That's a local question. If you state your location you'll get a better answer.
It's a matter of whatever handshake agreement exists between POCO and the city/ county inspections dept.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

In CA we get a meter release from inspector, then poco will hot up. We still need a final after that depending on scope of work.


----------

